# Fossil distressed leather strap on Tudor BB



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

I came across these quick release fossil vintage style leather strap and got them for my Tudor. Got them by mail and on first impression they looked good but bit hard. They have loosened a bit already after a days wear. The tag on it said, It will look better with age, which I am looking forward to (I like distressed straps). Here are the pics, I think they are very good value for money and quick release as well!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks nice mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Looks great mate! Very nice indeed


----------

